# αριθμώ και απαριθμώ



## nickel (Jun 4, 2008)

Τα σωστά:

Η βιβλιοθήκη του Μουσείου *αριθμεί* δεκάδες χιλιάδες τίτλους.
Η έκθεση *απαριθμεί* 88 περιπτώσεις παιδιών κάτω των 12 ετών που υπέστησαν βασανιστήρια.

Να δώσω και τα αντίστοιχα λήμματα του ΛΚΝ (ίδια, βέβαια, λένε και τα άλλα λεξικά):

*αριθμώ* [ariθmó] -ούμαι P10.9 : 1.ορίζω, καταγράφω, χαρακτηρίζω κτ. με έναν αριθμό: _~ τις σελίδες του τετραδίου. Αριθμημένα αντίτυπα βιβλίου. Οι θέσεις των θεατών είναι αριθμημένες._ 2. *(για ομάδα ή σύνολο) περιλαμβάνω:* _H οργάνωση / το κόμμα / ο σύλλογος αριθμεί χιλιάδες μέλη._ 3. (παθ., στο γ' πρόσ.) υπολογίζω, λογαριάζω: _Οι διαδηλωτές αριθμούνται σε πολλές εκατοντάδες._

*απαριθμώ* [apariθmó] -ούμαι P10.9 : καταμετρώ τα μέρη ενός συνόλου ένα προς ένα. || (επέκτ.) εκθέτω αναλυτικά και κατά σειρά πράγματα ή γεγονότα: _~ τους κινδύνους / τα προσόντα του._

Ανακαλύπτω ωστόσο ότι είναι εκατοντάδες τα παραδείγματα με το «απαριθμώ» στη θέση του «αριθμώ».

346 «απαριθμεί σήμερα». Να μην τα απαριθμήσω όλα, εντάξει;

...να φθάσει τους 3 500 άνδρες έως τις 4 Σεπτεμβρίου και απαριθμεί σήμερα μόλις 2 127 άνδρες από την ECOMIL
...το δίκτυο των Κέντρων Εξυπηρέτησης Πολιτών που απαριθμεί σήμερα 1010 καταστήματα διάσπαρτα σε όλη την ελληνική επικράτεια
Η Σαμοθράκη απαριθμεί σήμερα 2723 κατοίκους.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2008)

Αλιεύοντας στα θολά νερά των πεστροφών, ανακάλυψα κι ένα φόρουμ βασισμένο (όπως και η Λεξιλογία) σε vBulletin, το οποίο όμως είναι μεταφρασμένο (από babelfish) στην ελληνική. Πέρα απ' το γεγονός ότι τα νερά των πεστροφών αυτών βρίθουν από μαργαρίτες (και δεν εννοώ τα άνθη), αποδίδει το "Members List" ως "Τα μέλη απαριθμούν".  Τα υπόλοιπα ("Μας ελάτε σε επαφή με", "Αλιεύοντας στοά φωτογραφιών", κλπ) είναι κατευθείαν για το νήμα των λινγκου-γκαφών.


----------

